# How big do they have to be??



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

meaning the yellow lab fry before I can let them loose in my big tank??

We are having well trouble and right now I dont have any water - after testing my fry tank its still showing .5 ammonia!! Since Im unalbe to do a water change I took the remaining two fry that are left and placed them in the fry box I got from Mala - I think they are big enough now that they cant swim out of the holes.. lol 

Mala, if you see this - should I just leave them in that box for a while or what??


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yes they will be fine in the box presuming they are bigger. If you have a breeder net, you can take the net off the plastic thing and wrap it around the plastic speciment container. But they should be big enough now.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Mala said:


> yes they will be fine in the box presuming they are bigger. If you have a breeder net, you can take the net off the plastic thing and wrap it around the plastic speciment container. But they should be big enough now.


thanks, I appreciate it! How big do they need to be before they stop becoming snaks??


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

pretty good size! at least 1.25-1.5" before utting them into the main tank, with decent amount of rock work.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Rockwork is key. If you have lot's and lot's or rockwork with nooks and crannies, size is no object.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

well it doesnt matter now.. they all died


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

So sorry to hear that GP:console:

What happened?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Georgia Peach said:


> well it doesnt matter now.. they all died


OOPS! :rip:


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> OOPS! :rip:


yeah, tell me about it.. first time I ever tried to raise fry - guess I got alot to learn..


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. Everyone is always learning. I too still am learning i lost all those eureka fry in those photo's i had posted, i was experimenting with something new and it didnt work.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sorry about your fry. I can only suggest getting a 10 ready for next time. Put your sponge filters in the big tank while you wait. I also have a horrible time keeping anything in less than a five gallon tank.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

emc7 said:


> Sorry about your fry. I can only suggest getting a 10 ready for next time. Put your sponge filters in the big tank while you wait. I also have a horrible time keeping anything in less than a five gallon tank.


I have my sponges tucked in the filters on my 55,..


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Mala said:


> Sorry to hear that. Everyone is always learning. I too still am learning i lost all those eureka fry in those photo's i had posted, i was experimenting with something new and it didnt work.


awww, sorry to hear that!


----------

